# Q&A about Getting Older



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2008)

*Questions and Answers
* 

Q: Where can women over the age of 60 find younger, sexy men who are interested in them?
A: Try a bookstore under fiction.

Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A: Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you are done you will have a place to live.

Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your 60+ year old husband?
A: Tell him you're pregnant.

Q: How can you avoid spotting wrinkles every time you walk by a mirror?
A: Take off your glasses.

Q: Why should 60+ year old people use valet parking?
A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.

Q: Is it common for 60+ year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
A: Storing memory is not a problem; retrieving it, is the problem.

Q: As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
A: Yes, but usually in the afternoon. 

Q: Where should 60+ year olds look for eye glasses?
A: On their foreheads.

Q: What is the most common remark made by 60+ year olds when they enter antique stores?
A: "Gosh, I remember these."


----------



## Retired (Jan 19, 2008)

Truer than you think! 



> Q: Where should 60+ year olds look for eye glasses?
> A: On their foreheads.



Forgetting where you left your glasses is not serious, it's when you forget that you wear glasses that you begin to worry:hissyfit:


----------



## braveheart (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I was born in 1970, and everything from my childhood is now seen as retro, which is scary!


----------



## Halo (Jan 19, 2008)

> Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your 60+ year old husband?
> A: Tell him you're pregnant.



I cracked up at this one :rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 19, 2008)

Love it


----------



## lallieth (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it a bad thing that alot of this applies to me NOW? lol


----------

